# Are there certain days where more blocks are offered than other days?



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

Been doing flex for a little over a week now. Yesterday, Monday, I wasn't planning on doing Flex but around 7 am I was curious so I checked the app and there were multiple offers for a variety of times and these blocks stayed available on the app for a few hours. At one point I had 6 available offers to choose from. I thought ok cool I'm gonna do Flex tomorrow so I'll check the app around the same time. When I checked today at the same time there were zero blocks offered and for the next few hours it stayed that way. One offer finally popped up as I was refreshing and I grabbed it. But I was just curious if there's a reason behind why one day there were a ton of offers and then the next day there were practically none. It is solely based on delivery demand? Are some days busier for Amazon than others? Just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Tuesday is the same for me I rarely see blocks. I think Monday is busy from people ordering over the weekend.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Depends when people order, the weather, local events. (The super bowl it was easy to get blocks)

Sunday is usually the easiest day to get blocks for me with Saturday being probably the hardest (part time driver saturation). But there have been weeks there is nothing on Sunday and lots on Saturday.

As people say all the time, you can't count on this gig some days it will take care of you. Others it will leave you empty handed


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Oddly one would think Saturday would be the easiest to get blocks given that Amazon caps people at 40 hours and the week is Sun to Sat...


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Saturdays are very plentiful here.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Weekends are easy. Some folks won't get more blocks after reaching 40 hrs. Sunday, too many lazy ones


----------



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

Friday and Saturdays (more so Fridays) are like shooting fish in a barrel here in Portland. (DPD1)


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Why would anyone shoot fish in a barrel? Isn't that a good way to have a leaky barrel, and thus soon after, a bunch more dead fish?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Keep your Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays open. They will likely have more blocks and at increased rates if they can't enough drivers. Drivers that max out would likely have done it by then. As behemoth said, Sundays are a day to relax or for non heathens, they go to church.


----------



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Why would anyone shoot fish in a barrel? Isn't that a good way to have a leaky barrel, and thus soon after, a bunch more dead fish?


Thats what I thought, but people seem to love it.

I've yet to do any weekend blocks, how are the loads? Same, less, more?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I very rarely do weekday loads, but it seems like weekend loads are about the same in terms of stops/# of packages.

Benefit - no rush hour traffic, more likely to have people at home so less "missing" nasty-grams. But the warehouses, at least around here, and plenty busy on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Benefit - no rush hour traffic, more likely to have people at home so less "missing" nasty-grams. But the warehouses, at least around here, and plenty busy on Saturday and Sunday.


Bingo about traffic. That's why I love 10am blocks on weekdays just so easy if I have to get on the highway and done by 2 pm at the latest.

My only downside to Saturday's is my warehouse starts re attempts earlier on saturdays. So instead of being able to get a second 4 hour block at noon. Anything after 11 is 2 or 3 hours.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> My only downside to Saturday's is my warehouse starts re attempts earlier on saturdays. So instead of being able to get a second 4 hour block at noon. Anything after 11 is 2 or 3 hours.


Yeah, that's no good. Not the case here usually, at least at DCH4. It's nearly all suburban subdivision houses, I go days without seeing a single apartment drop on the itinerary.... and it's awesome.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

i think saturdays in san anto.. unless it was just yesterday.. but evrytime i check for offers there were like 3 or 4.. there was even a block avail that ended at 11.. i didnt even know we delivered that late


----------

